# Hi



## Peter Parker (Jun 20, 2021)

Cool.


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 20, 2021)

I think this is pretty standard.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 20, 2021)

technically she is still your boss (since you are a team member, she is a team lead, she can still tell you what to do). ethically you should really not be hanging out; conflict of interest, etc.

edit: why do ppl edit the content out of their posts like this. should be a bannable offense imo


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 20, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> technically she is still your boss (since you are a team member, she is a team lead, she can still tell you what to do). ethically you should really not be hanging out; conflict of interest, etc.
> 
> edit: why do ppl edit the content out of their posts like this. should be a bannable offense imo



This is one of my pet peeves as well.
It's not a bannable offense but it makes me really annoyed, which really isn't something you want to do with a mod.

That said this thread is now gibberish so I'm locking it.


----------

